# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  10 دروس في الإملاء مهمة (منقولة)

## صلاح الهيجمي

إليكـــــــــــ  ـــــــم أعزائي:
10 دروس خصوصية مهمة في الإملاء
الدرس الأول : أل الشمسية ، وأل القمرية 
----------------
1-(ألْ) الشمسية : 
هي ماكانت لامها مُدغمة بالحرف الذي بعدها ويسمى هذا الحرف بالحرف الشمسي ويُنطق مُشدَّدًا ولا تُنطق (لام) ( ألْ) معه. نحو : الشُّعاع .
حروف (أل )الشمسية مجموعة في أوائل الكلمات التالية:
طب ثم صل رحما تفز ، ضف ذا نعم ، دع سوء ظن ، زر شريفا للكرم .
(ط ث ص ر ت ض ذ ن د س ظ ز ش ل)
2- (ألْ) القمرية : 
هي ماكانت لامها ظاهرة مع الحرف الذي بعدها ،ويسمى بالحرف القمري ولايُشّدد عند النطق به وتظهر لام ( ألْ) معه .نحو : الإيوان .
حروف (ألْ) القمرية مجموعة في جملة : ( ابغ حجك وخف عقيمه ) 
(أ ب غ ح ج ك و خ ف ع ق ي م ه)
3- الفــــــــــــ  ــــــــوائد:
1_ يقصد بـ ( ألْ ) الشمسية و ( ألْ) القمرية ( أل ) التعريف .
2_لمعرفة ما إذا كان الحرف شمسيًّا أو قمريًّا نضع ( ألْ) قبله فإن أتى مُشدّدًا فهو حرف شمسيُّ وإلا فهو قمريُّ.
3_ ما كان مبدوءًا بلام في الأصل ثم دخلت عليه ( ألْ ) يصبح بلامين .
نحو : لغة+ أل = اللغة ، فإذا دخلت عليه مع ( ألْ ) (لام ) الجر تحذف همزة الوصل فتجتمع ثلاث لامات وتجنبًا لذلك تُدغم لام التعريف في اللام الأصلية ويعوض عنها بالشدة التي توضع فوق اللام الثانية .
نحو : أل + لـغة = اللغة 
ل ( حرف جر )+ اللغة = للَّغة .
أل+لـجنة = اللجنة 
ل ( حرف جر ) + اللجنة = للّجنة .
الدرس الثاني : التنوين + كتابة (إذن ،إذاً) + الشدّة . 
----------------
أولا : التنوين 
هو نون ساكنة زائدة تلحق بآخر الاسم لفظًا لا خطًّا وهي حالة طارئة تقع في آخر الاسم للتمييز بين المعرفة والنكرة فالنكرة تنون ( جاء رجل ٌ) والمعرفة لا تنون ( جاء الرجلُ ) .
الفرق بين التنوين والنون :
فائدة : لتمييز النون من التنوين في آخر الاسم ، يُسكّن آخر الاسم فإن بقيت النون كانت حرفًا أصليًّا . 
أنواع التنوين : 
1-تنوين الضم : هذا مسلم ٌ 
2-تنوين الكسر: رحبت بصديقٍ
3-تنوين الفتح : بنيتُ بيتًا صغيرًا.
تزاد ألف تنوين الفتح في آخر الاسم ، ماعدا الحالات الآتية : 
1- الاسم المنتهي بهمزة قبلها ألف : معطاءً ، رداءً .
2- الاسم المنتهي بألف عليها همزة : منشأً، مرجأً .
3- الاسم المنتهي بتاء مربوطة : إسلاميةً ، منارةً.
4- الاسم المنتهي بألف لينة : عصًا، رُبًا، نوًى ، صدًى.
فائدتان: 
1-تنوين النصب يوضع على ما قبل الألف أي على الحرف الذي قبل الألف .نحو : بابـاً ، فتىً ، والصواب بابًـا ، فتًى .
2-أصل وجود الألف هو دلالة على أن الكلمة لو وُقِف عليها فيوقف عليها بالألف لا السكون ، هكذا : كتابَا ، وفي الوصل : يحقق التنوين كتابًا . هذا سبب وجود هذه الألف . 
ثانيا:كتابة إذن _ إذاً
الأصح أن تكتب ( إذن ) بالنون . لأنها حرف ، والحروف لا تنون ، ولئلا تلتبس بـ( إذا ) الشرطية . 
هكذا ( إذن ) نحو : اعبد ربك بإخلاص ، إذن تُفلح ْ.
ثالثا:الشدّة
هي علامة تفيد تكرار الحرف نطقًا لا كتابة ، وتوضع فوق الحرف لتدل على 
هذا التشديد ..
وتكون مع الحركات القصيرة على النحو التالي: السُّعداء / عمَّ / الطِّفل .
وتكون مع التنوين على النحو التالي: حدًّا / وفيٌّ / صفٍّ . 
الدرس الثالث: التاء المربوطة والتاء المفتوحة 
----------------
أولا التاء المربوطة : 
هي التي تلفظ هاء عند الوقف عليها وتكتب هكذا ـــة / ة نحو :عائشة ، كرة .
مواضع التاء المربوطة تكون في آخر كل من :
1-العلم المؤنث غير الثلاثي : ماجدة ، فاطمة ، حمدة .
2-الاسم المؤنث غير الأعلام : دجاجة ، شبكة3-الصفة المؤنثة : كريمة ، فهيمة ، مجيدة .
4-صيغ المبالغة : رحالة ، علامة ، فهّامة .
5-نهاية جمع التكسير الخالي من التاء في المفرد : قضاة ، عصاة ، رعاة .
6-آخراسم المرة : ركلة ، جلسة .
7-ثمة الظرفية : وهي ظرف زمان وهناك من عدها مع ظرفيتها اسم إشارة للبعيد ، نحو : ثمة أمل في الفوز.
8-بعض الأعلام المذكرة : معاوية ، حمزة ، أسامة .
9- آخر بعض الأسماء الأعجمية . نحو : سومطرة ،أنقرة،البيزنطي  ة،اليونانية .
ثانيا التاء المفتوحة ( المبسوطة ) :
هي التاء التي تبقى على حالها ( تاء) في الوصل وعند الوقف عليها بالسكون في آخر الكلمة ، نحو : بيت ، أخوات .
مواضع التاء المفتوحة تكون في آخر كل من :
1_الاسم الثلاثي ساكن الوسط ، نحو : أُخْت ، وقت .
2_ جمع المؤنث السالم ، نحو : مؤمنات ، عاملات ،مُعلمات .
3_جمع تكسير مفرده ينتهي بتاء مفتوحة ،نحو : بيوت ، أوقات .
4- فـعـل تاؤه أصلية ،نحو : باتَ ، ماتَ .
5-فعل اتصلت به تاء التأنيث ،نحو :قرأتْ ، صامتْ. 
6- فعل اتصلت به تاء الفاعل ، نحو : حَضرْتُ ، شاركْتُ .
7-بعض الحروف المنتهية بتاء، نحو : لعلت، ليت ، ثُمت المضمومة الثاء(حرف عطف).
8-اسم منتهٍ بتاء قبلها واو أو ياء ساكنتان ، نحو : عنكبوت ، بيروت .
9- اسم مفرد مذكر غير ثلاثي ، نحو : زيّات ، نبات.
10- علم أعجمي منتهٍ بتاء، نحو : بونابرت ، كولجيت .
طريقة التفريق بين التاء المربوطة والتاء المفتوحة والهاء 
ننظر إلى الكلمة في حالي الوصل والوقف ، كما يأتي :
1 - إن وصلنا نطقت تاء ، ووقفنا نطقت هاءً فهي تاء مربوطة .
2 - إن وصلنا أو وقفنا نطقت تاءً فهي تاء مفتوحة .
3 - إن وصلنا أو وقفنا نطقت هاءً فهي هــاء .
الفوائد :
1-الأسماء المنتهية بتاء مربوطة إذا أضيفت إلى ضمير تكتب مفتوحة ، نحو : مكتبة ...مكتبتها ، ابنة ...ابنتي .
2-يجب وضع النقطتين على التاء المربوطة حتى لا تلتبس مع هاء الضمير ،نحو : زينة -زينهُ ، حمدة -حمدهُ وهكذا .
من الأخطاء الشائعة:
كتابة ياء المخاطبة المؤنثة 
القاعدة تقول : (ياء المخاطبة لاتتصل إلا بفعل الأمر والفعل المضارع فقط)
لذا فهي لاتتصل بالفعل الماضي أبدا لأن المخاطبة تشترط الحال ولا تتصل بكاف المخاطبة ولا ضمير الخطاب المنفصل. 
أحسنتِي ،كَتبْتِي، والصحيح : أحسنتِ ،كتبتِ .
إليكي - ثوبكي والصحيح إليكِ _ثوبكِ.
أنتي والصحيح أنتِ.
 الدرس الرابع : الوصل والفصل 
----------------
مواضع الوصل:  
1- توصل ( ما ) الموصولة - التي بمعنى ( الذي ) - بالكلمات الآتية : (في ، مَن ْ، عنْ).
نحو: كُلْ ممّا يليك ،ولا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّه غافلا عَمَّا يعمل الظَّالمون ، تكلم فِيما يرضي الله عز وجل . 
2- توصل ( ما ) الاستفهامية بحروف الجر الآتية : ( من ، إلى ، عن ، على ، في ، الباء ، اللام ) .
نحو: ممَّ تشكو ؟ ، إلامَ الخمول ؟ ، عمَّ يتساءلون ؟ ، علامَ تفكر ؟ ، فيمَ تقرأ ؟ ، بمَ أكرمك ؟ ، لمَ لا تجتهد ؟ 
3-توصل ( ما ) الكافَّة فيما يأتي : ( طال ، قلّ ، كثر ، جُلَّ ) . ( إنَّ ، أنَّ ، ليت ، لكنَّ ، لعلَّ ، كأنَّ ) . ( ربّ ) . ( حين ، بين ) .
نحو : ألا ليتما هذا الحمام لنا ،كأنّما يصّـعّد في السماء ، رُبّما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين ،دمعت عيناي حينما تلوتُ سورة يوسف .
4-توصل ( أنْ ) المصدريّة الناصبة بـ ( لا ) النافية .
نحو: أحب ألا أكذب.
5-توصل ( إنْ ) الشرطية بـ ( لا ) النافية .
نحو:إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله.
6-توصل ( مَنْ ) استفهاميّة أو موصولة بــ ( مِنْ ، عَنْ، في ).
نحو : مِمَّنْ طلبت المساعدة ؟ ، عَمَّنْ أخذت عِلمك ؟ ، فِيمَنْ تضعُ ثقتك ؟
7-تُوصل الظروف المضافة إلى ( إذ ) المنونة .
نحو : وقتئذٍ ، ساعتئذٍ ، يومئذٍ.
8- توصل ( حبَّ ) مع ( ذا ).
نحو : حبَّذا الصدقُ . لا حبَّذا الكذبُ .
مواضع الفصل:  
1-تفصل (ما) الموصولة عن الكلمات (كل ، إن وأخواتها ) .
2-تفصل (أنْ) عن ( لا) النافية إذا كان ما بعد (لا ) اسم .
نحو : أشهد أنْ لاإله إلا الله .
3-تفصل (مَنْ) الاستفهامية والموصولة عن اسم الإشارة ،والضمير المنفصل ،ومع .
نحو : مَن هؤلاء ؟ ، مَن هي؟ ، مَن معك؟ 
4-تفصل ( مَنْ ) الاستفهامية عن ( مِنْ ) الجارة إذا جاءت بعدها .
نحو: مَن مِنْ المتدربين حضر الدرس ؟
5- يفصل ماركب مع المئة من الأعداد (من ثلاثة إلى تسعة) .
نحو: حصلتُ على أربعِ مئة دينار.
لم أذكر لكم هنا جميع الكلمات التي يجب وصلها أو فصلها لكن اقتصرتُ على بعض ما قد يُشكل عليكم في كتاباتكم .
الفـــــوائد :  
1-الأصل أن تكتب كل كلمة منفصلة عمّا قبلها أو بعدها.
2-تُحول نون ( مِنْ ) و( عَنْ) إلى ميم إذا دخلتا على (ما) الاستفهامية أو الموصولة ، وتدغم الميم في الميم ويعوض عن الحرف المدغم بالتشديد ، فتصبح : ( ممّ ؟، ممّا ، عمّ؟ ،عمّا ) 
3-تُحول نون ( مِنْ ) و( عَنْ) إلى ميم إذا دخلتا على (مَنْ) الاستفهامية أو الموصولة ، وتدغم الميم في الميم ويعوض عن الحرف المدغم بالتشديد ، فتصبح : ( ممّن ؟، ممّن ، عمّن؟ ،عمّن ) 
4-إن كل ما يصح الابتداء به والوقف عليه يفصل عن غيره ، فيفصل الاسم الظاهر عن الاسم الظاهر وعن الضمير المنفصل ، ويفصل كل منهما عن غيره من الأسماء أوالأفعال أوالحروف المؤلفة من حرفين فأكثر .نحو: منتدى الإيوان اللغوي منارة للعلم والمعرفة .
من الأخطاء الشائعة:  
*كتابة إنشاء الله والصحيح كتابتها منفصلة هكذا : إن شاء الله 
فكلمة إنشاء بمعنى الصنع والخلق ،أما كلمة شاء فهي من المشيئة .
* تجاهل الشدّة في كتاباتنا في بعض الكلمات خاصة التي يتغير المعنى فيها ،نحو: جِدِّيّ (صفة من جاد) 
جَدي (أي جد + ياء المتكلم) 
وجود الشدة في الحالة الأولى ضروري للتفرقة بين ياء النسبة وياء المتكلم . 
الدرس الخامس: الهمزة في أول الكلمة +الهمزة في آخر الكلمة. 
----------------
أولا: همزة الوصل 
1-تنطق في بدء الكلام ولا تنطق في أثناء وصله بما قبله 
2-ترسم ( ا ) .
3- حركتها: الأغلب مكسورة إلا في 
- ال ، ايمن فإنها مفتوحة 
-في الأمر الثلاثي المضموم قبل آخره كتب اكتُب فإنها مضمومة -الماضي المبني للمجهول من الخماسي والسداسي اجتُهد استُقبل فإنها مضمومة 
4-تقع في المواضع التالية:
-أول أمر الفعل الثلاثي: (اكتب)
-أول ماضي وأمر ومصدر الفعل الخماسي: (اجتهدَ – اجتهِد – اجتهاد)
-أول ماضي وأمر ومصدر الفعل السداسي: (استقبَل – استقبِل – استقبال)
-أول الأسماء المحفوظة عن العرب : (ابن – ابنة – امرؤ – امرأة – اثنان – اثنتان – اسم – ايم – ايمن) ،ومثنى هذه الأسماء ، والنسبة إليه ، لا الجمع منه. نحو : ابن ، ابني ،ابنان .
- أول (أل ) التعريف نحو: الدرس ، التي.
ثانيا :همزة القطع 
1- ينطق بها في بدء الكلام وفي وصله 
2-ترسم أ 
3-حركتها تأخذ جميع الحركات أَ أُ إِ
4-تقع في المواضع التالية:
في جميع الأفعال والأسماء والحروف والمصادر باستثناء حالات مواضع همزة الوصل التي ذكرناها في الأعلى .
فائدة 
* إذا أردت أن تفرق بين همزة الوصل والقطع ، قم بإدخال حرف الفاء أو الواو فإذا استسغت نطقها كانت همزة قطع ، وإذا استسغت عدم نطقها كانت همزة وصل ،والأمر يتعلق بالذائقة .
نحو : ( و ) أو ( ف ) + انقلب = وانقلب ( همزة وصل ) 
( و ) أو ( ف ) + أوجد = وأوجد ( همزة قطع ) 
ثالثا:رسم موضع همزة القطع في أول الكلمة 
1-على الألف في حالة الضم أو الفتح أَعلَن ، أُعلِن.
2- تحت الألف في حالة الكسر إِعلان .
رابعا:رسم موضع الهمزة في آخر الكلمة( الهمزة المتطرفة )
ترسم على حرف يناسب حركة الحرف الذي قبلها فتكون 
1- على الألف إذا سُبقت بفتح ( مرفَأ )
2-على الواو إذا سُبقت بضم ( تهيُؤ)
3-على الياء إذا سُبقت بكسر ( ملاجئِ )
4- على السطر:
-إذا سُبقت بحرف ساكن ( بطء ـ وفاء)
-إذا سُبقت بواو مضمومة مشدّدة ( التبوُّء )
فائدة 
*الهمزة المتطرفة إذا لحقتها تنوين النصب فإنها تكتب كما يلي : 
1. إذا سبقت بساكن غير الألف فإننا نزيد ألفًا بعدها إذا لم يكن اتصالها بما قبل الهمزة ، وعلى نبرة إذا أمكن اتصالها بما قبل الهمزة . نحو : جزءًا ـ شيئًا .
2- إذا سُبقت بألف لم تضف ألف التنوين . مثل : وفاءً .
الدرس السادس : الهمزة المتوسطة 
----------------
قاعدة رسم الهمزة المتوسطة 
ينظر لحركة الهمزة وحركة الحرف الذي قبلها ثم ترسم على حرف يناسب أقوى الحركتين 
ترتيب الحركات بحسب قوتها 
أقوى الحركات:
الكسرة ثم الضمة ثم الفتحة 
ثم أضعف هذه الحركات السكون. 
مواضع رسم الهمزة المتوسطة 
أولا :ترسم الهمزة المتوسطة على الألف إذا كانت الهمزة :
1- مفتوحة ، وما قبلها مفتوح أو حرف ساكن صحيح ، نحو : زأر ، فجْأة .
2-إذا كانت الهمزة ساكنة بعد حرف مفتوح ، نحو : فأْس .
ثانيا : ترسم الهمزة المتوسطة على الواو إذا كانت الهمزة :
1- مضمومة بعد ضم أو فتح ، نحو : فُؤوس ،تَؤم.
2-مفتوحة بعد ضم ، نحو : مُؤَسس.
3- مضمومة بعد سكون ، نحو : التثاؤب.
4- ساكنة بعد ضم ، نحو : سُؤْدد.
ثالثا: ترسم الهمزة المتوسطة على الياء ( النبرة ) إذا كانت الهمزة :
1- مكسورة بعد كسر أو سكون أو فتح ، نحو : بارِئِكم، فائز ، عندَئِذ.
2- ساكنة بعد كسر ، نحو : ذِئْب.
3- مضمومة بعد كسر ، نحو : مستهزِئُون.
4- إذا جاءت الهمزة المتوسطة بعد الياء تكتب على نبرة ، نحو : النسيئة .
الحالات الخاصة ( المستثناة ) من قاعدة الهمزة المتوسطة :
1- تكتب الهمزة المتوسطة على نبرة (خلافا لقاعدة الحركة الأقوى):
*إذا كانت مضمومة أو مفتوحة وقبلها ( ياء ) ساكنة ، نحو : مسيئون ، ييئَس.
*إذا كانت مفتوحة وقبلها حرف من حروف الاتصال ساكن وبعدها ألف التثنية ، نحو : عبْئان .
2-ترسم الهمزة المتوسطة منفردة على السطر ..
* إذا كانت مفتوحة وما قبلها ألف ، نحو: تضاءَل .
*إذا كانت مفتوحة أو مضمومة وما قبلها واو ساكنة ،نحو: ضوْءَه ،ضوْءُه .
الدرس السابع : المــــــــــد 
----------------
المد في أول الكلمة :-
1- همزة مفتوحة (أَ)بعدها همزة ساكنة ( أْ)في أول الكلمة تبدل الهمزة الساكنة ،حرفًا من جنس حركة الهمزة الأولى ( أَأْ) ، وترسمان ألفًا فوقها مدَّة : (آ) نحو : أَأْدم .....آدم .
2 - همزة مضمومة (أُ)بعدها همزة ساكنة أْ ،تبدل الساكنة واوًا ،نحو: أُأْثر .... أُوثر.
3-همزة مكسورة (إِ)بعدها همزة ساكنة ( أْ)تبدل الساكنة ياء ، نحو :إِأْمان ...إيمان .
المد في وسط الكلمة:
تقلب الهمزة (مدّة) في وسط الكلمة في الحالات التالية:-
1- إذا فتحت الهمزة بعد فتح، نحو: كأَابة ....كآبة .
إذا فتحت الهمزة بعد سكون ، نحو : مِرأَاة ....مِرآة .
2-إذا كانت الهمزة مرسومة على الألف وتلاها (ألـف المــثــنـى )،نحو : نبأان....نبآن .
3- إذا جاءت بعد الهمزة (ألف) في جمع المؤنث السالم نحو : مكافأات ....مكافآت.
4- إذا جاءت بعد الهمزة (ألف) في جمع التكسير، نحو :مأادب..مآدب .
أولا : الفاصلة المجردة : رمزها (،) ، وتستعمل في المواضع الآتية :
1- بين الجمل القصيرة المتصلة المعنى : 
التحدث بالفصحى ينمّي الفكر ، ويحقق النمو الاجتماعي ، ويُكسب الخبرات الثقافية ، ويُسهّل التحصيل الدراسي . 
2- بعد المنادى : يا علياء ، أقبلي . 
3- بين أنواع الشيء وأقسامه :أنواع التوحيد : توحيد الربوبية ، توحيد الألوهية ، توحيد الأسماء والصفات. 
4- بعد حرف الجواب : نعم ، أنا من منتدى الإيوان . بلى ، فهمتُ الدرس.
ثانياً : الفاصلة المنقوطة : رمزها (؛) وتستعمل في المواضع الآتية :
1- توضع بين جملتين تامتين إحداهما سبب في حدوث الأخرى ، مثل :
هذا الإنسان مجتهد في تحصيل العلم ؛ ومن ثم سيصل سريعًا إلى القمة .
الدرس الثامن:
----------------
الحروف التي تحذف من الكتابة 
تحذف بعض الحروف في الكتابة مع أنه يلفظ بها .
1-
تحذف الألف فيما يأتي :
أول الكلمة :
* تحذف ألف ( ابن ، ابنة ) إذا توفر فيها ما يأتي : 
1 – أن تكون مفردة . 
2 – أن تقع بين اسمين علمين .
3 – أن لا يكون العلم قبلها منونًا.
4 – أن لا تقع في أول السطر .
نحو: رأيت محمدَ بْنَ عليٍّ . 
*تحذف الألف إذا دخلت عليها همزة الاستفهام .
نحو : أبْني مجتهدٌ ؟ أبنك ذكي؟
*ويجوز حذفها إذا وقعت بعد حرف النداء .
نحو : يابن الأكرمين . 
*تحذف ألف ( اسم ) في البسملة الكاملة ، نحو: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
وتحذف إذا دخلت عليها همزة الاستفهام . نحو : أَسْمُكَ محمدٌ ؟
*تحذف الألف من ( أل ) التعريف إذا دخل عليها حرف اللام .
نحو: لـ + الرجل = للرجل . لـ + الحق = للحق . 
وتحذف ( أل ) كلها إذا دخل عليها حرف اللام ، وكانت الكلمة المعرفة تبدأ بحرف اللام . نحو : لـ + الـ + لبن = لِلَّبن .
وسط الكلمة :
تحذف الألف من وسط الكلمة فيما يأتي:
لكن ، أولئك ، الرحمن ، الله ، هذا ، هذه ، هذان ، هذين ، هؤلاء ، هكذا ، ذلك ، كذلك.
2-
*تحذف الواو في ما يأتي :
-تخفيفاً من الكلمتين الآتيتين : داود ، طاوس
-من الفعل المضارع المعتل الآخر بالواو إذا جزم . 
نحو : يدعو = لم يدعُ . يدنو = لا تدنُ من الأسد .
-من فعل الأمر المعتل الآخر بالواو . نحو : ادعُ ، ارجُ ، ادنُ 
3-
تحذف الياء فيما يأتي: 
-من الفعل المضارع المعتل الآخر بالياء إذا جزم .
نحو : يرمي = لا ترمِ أحداً . يجري = لم يجرِ الولدُ .
-من فعل الأمر المعتل الآخر بالياء . نحو: ارمِ ، اجرِ ، صلِّ ، زكِّ 
-من الاسم المنقوص إذا كان نكرةً ، في حالتي الرفع والجر .
نحو : جاء قاضٍ . مررت بقاضٍ .
1- علامة الاستفهام ( ؟ )
موضعها : في نهاية جملة الاستفهام . نحو : متى سجلت في الإيوان ؟
2-علامة التعجب(!)
موضعها: توضع في نهاية الجملة التعجبية أو المعبرة عن الفرح أو الحزن أو الاستغاثة أو الندبة أو الدعاء . 
نحو : ما أعظمَ الإسلامَ ! ـ وامعتصماه ! ـ 
3-علامتا التنصيص " " 
يوضع بينهما الكلام الذي ينقل بنصه حرفيًّا دون تغيير .
نحو: قال رسول الله : "لايؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه مايحب لنفسه" 
الدرس التاسع:
----------------
الحروف التي تزاد في بعض الكلمات عند الكتابة .
أ - زيادة الألف
1- في تنوين النصب، نحو :كتبتُ موضوعًا رائعًا ، رأيتُ صقرًا محلقًا .
2- بعد واو الجماعة ، نحو : ( كَتَبوا - لم يدرسوا – اشربوا ) .
3- في آخر البيت الشعري، نحو: أنا من بدَّل َ بالكتب الصحابا **لم أجد لي وافيا إلا الكتابا.
ب- زيادة الواو
1- في آخر كلمة عمرو للتفريق بينها وبين عُمر .
2-تزاد في الأسماء التالية / نحو: أولات / أولئك / أولاء.
3- في الألفاظ الدخيلة ، نحو :أوكسجين، أونسلين .
ج- زيادة هاء السكت
تزاد جوازا في المواضع الآتية :
1 - بعد ما الاستفهامية المحذوفة الألف : فيمهْ ، عمهْ 
2 - في فعل الأمر اللفيف المفروق فاؤه ولامه حرفا علة : فِهْ ( الماضي وفى ) ، قِهْ (الماضي وقى).
3 - بعد ياء المتكلم : ماأغنى عني ماليهْ.
4 - عند الندبة : يارباه، واقلباه.
فوائد : 
*الألف في واو الجماعة (كتبوا ) تسمى الألف الفارقة للتفريق بين واو الجماعة وبين الواو في ( ندعو ) ، والواو في ( مسلمو المدينة) 
-واو الجماعة : تدخل على الفعل الماضي والمضارع والأمر .
-أما واو جمع المذكر السالم : تدخل على الأسماء في حالة الجمع ، مسلمو المدينة.
-أما الواو الموجودة في الفعل (ندعو) ، فهي واو أصلية للمضارع المعتل الآخر.
*هاء السكت : هاء ساكنة يُؤتى بها إذا وُقف على آخر الكلمة ، وهي حرف سكت مبني على السكون لا محل لها من الإعراب.
*معنى الفعل اللفيف المفروق : لفيف يعني يحتوي على حرفي علة ، ومفروق : يعني حرفا العلة مفترقان وليسا مقترنان ، مثل وفى ، نلاحظ أن حرفي العلة يفصل بينهما حرف الفاء. 
---------------
من علامات الترقيم :
* النقطة (.)
موضعها : في نهاية الجملة التامة ، وفي نهاية الفقرة.
نحو: خير الناس أنفعهم للناس.
* النقطتان ( : )مواضعها :
1- بعد القول ، نحو : قال الله تعالى : ((عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ)).
2-بين الشيء وأنواعه ، نحو: الحركات ثلاث وهي : الضمة ، الفتحة ،الكسرة.
3- للتوضيح والتفصيل ، نحو: الحج لغة: قصد الشيء المعظم وإتيانه. وشرعا: قصد البيت الحرام والمشاعر العظام وإتيانها، في وقت مخصوص، على وجه مخصوص.
* علامة الحذف (...)
موضعها : للدلالة على كلام محذوف من النص .
نحو : للجاحظ مؤلفات كثيرة ،منها: كتاب الحيوان ،وكتاب البخلاء ...
الدرس العاشر:
----------------
الألف اللينة:
تعريفها  هي ألف مفتوح ما قبلها في آخر الكلمة . 
رسمها ( ا ) ، ( ى )  
موضعها  توجد في الحروف والأسماء والأفعال .
أولًا : في الحروف والأسماء المبنية: 
ترسم الألف اللينة في جميع الحروف والأسماء المبنية ألفًا ممدودة ، نحو: لا ، مهما ، أنتما.
ماعدا بعض الحروف والأسماء المبنية خالفت القاعدة فترسم الألف مقصورة وهي :
من الحروف : : إلى ، على ، حتى ، بلى . 
من الأسماء المبنية: لدى ، متى ، أنَّى .
ثانيًا : في الأسماء: 
1- ترسم ألف ممدوة (ا) : 
* في الاسم الثلاثي المنقلبة ألفه عن واو ، نحو : عصا (من عصوان) ، ربا ( من ربوة ) .
*الاسم الرباعي فأكثر إذا سبقت ألفه بياء ، نحو : هدايا .
*في الأسماء الأعجمية ، نحو : أوربا ، آسيا ، بلازما .
ما عدا : عيسى ، موسى ، يحيى ، بخارى ، متّى ،كسرى . 
2- ترسم ألف مقصورة ( ى) : 
*في الاسم الثلاثي المنقلبة ألفه عن ياء ، نحو : فتى ( من فتية) ، هدى ( من يهدي) ، قرى ( من قرية).
*في الاسم الأكثر من ثلاثة أحرف إذا لم تسبق ألفه بياء نحو : صُغرى ، مصطفى ، مأوى ، بُشرى. 
ثالثًا : في الأفعال : 
1- ترسم ألفًا مدودة (ا) : 
* في الفعل الماضي الثلاثي المنقلبة ألفه عن واو ، نحو : نجا ، شدا ، قسا ، دعا.
* في الفعل الماضي أو المضلرع الزائد عن ثلاثة أحرف إذا سبقت ألفه بياء ، نحو : أحيا ، يعيا ، استحيا .
2- ترسم ألفًا مقصورة ( ى)
*في الفعل الماضي الثلاثي المنقلبة ألفه عن ياء، نحو : رعى ، رمى ، أبى ، كفى .
*في الفعل الماضي أو المضارع الزائد على ثلاثة أحرف ، ولم يسبق الألف ياء، نحو : استدعى ، يتخطى ، احتوى .
الفوائد : 
* معرفة أصل الألف في الأسماء تكون بأحد ثلاثة أمور : 
1- النظر إلى المفرد : خُـــطا : خُــطوة .
2- التثنية : عصا : عصوان ـ فتى : فتيان . 
3-الجمع : عصا : عصوات ، فتى : فتية .
*معرفة أصل الألف في الأفعال تكون بأحد أمرين : 
1- بإضافة تاء الفاعل للفعل الماضي مثل : سما ـ سموت ، رمى ـ رميت .
2-الرجوع للمصدر مثل : السمو ، الرمي.
من علامات الترقيم :
1- الشرطتان : - -
توضع بينهما الجملة أو الجمل التي تعترض الكلام المتصل ، نحو : عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.....
2- الهلالان / القوسان ( ) :
توضع بينهما الألفاظ المفسرة لما قبلها، نحو: تركت الأغنام تأكل الكلأ (العشب).

وفــي الأخير أرجو الدعاء لي على تنسيقها هنا لتعم الفائدة.

----------


## أشرف عسران

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

با رك الله فيكم , ومتعكم بالصحة والسعادة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

